# If you could meet and hang out with 3 CARTOON ANIMALS, who would you choose?



## JoeStrike (May 6, 2010)

Inspired by the similarly-titled thread re FAF people...

They can also be characters from literary works (didn't have room to include that in the title line) but they have to be public, fairly well-known characters, not someone's fursona or own fictional furry. My choices:

Bugs Bunny
Pepe Le Pew
The title character from the novel "The Bear Comes Home" -

http://www.amazon.com/Bear-Comes-Ho...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1273171818&sr=1-1


----------



## Zseliq (May 6, 2010)

Simba, Balto, and MrCrabs


----------



## Joeyyy (May 6, 2010)

any 3 of the Road Rovers.

Dont know the Road Rovers...?


----------



## Browder (May 6, 2010)

Simba, Francis from _Felidae_, and Tigger. The wonderful thing about Tigger is that Tigger's a wonderful thing

Oh, and everyone from Lackadiasy.


----------



## augustamars (May 6, 2010)

Bugs Bunny, too
Woody Woodpecker
Marsupilami


----------



## Ricky (May 6, 2010)

I'd wanna do heroin with that blue bunny rabbit from Fritz the Cat.

He's like...  SO COOL


----------



## SpartaDog (May 6, 2010)

Black Beauty from the book of the same title
Roscoe and DeSoto from Oliver & Co. (they count as one)
And....Bambi. Because he's adorable XD


----------



## TashkentFox (May 6, 2010)

Wile E. Coyote, Foxy Loxy (His original 1940's incarnation) and Frank Spencer (He's a cartoon character made flesh)


----------



## Zrcalo (May 6, 2010)

the main cat from "felidae"
the black dog from "plague dogs"
sharky the shark dog from "eek! the cat"


----------



## Zrcalo (May 6, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Wile E. Coyote, Foxy Loxy (His original 1940's incarnation) and Frank Spencer (He's a cartoon character made flesh)









after he eats that damn chicken.


----------



## Tabasco (May 6, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> *the main cat from "felidae"*
> the black dog from "plague dogs"
> sharky the shark dog from "eek! the cat"



I LOVE.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 6, 2010)

Balto
Todd (Fox + Hound)
Simba


----------



## Zrcalo (May 6, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Balto
> Todd (Fox + Hound)
> Simba



you'd like to rape todd...


----------



## Browder (May 6, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> the main cat from "felidae"



Name's Francis. Thought you should know.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 6, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> you'd like to rape todd...



......not saying I wouldn't


----------



## TashkentFox (May 6, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> after he eats that damn chicken.



I may have to use that as an avatar.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 6, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> ......not saying I wouldn't



D:
Don't pervert Todd dude!

Doomguy
Louis from L4D
Duke Nukem


----------



## Zrcalo (May 6, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I LOVE.





Browder said:


> Name's Francis. Thought you should know.



I got 3 hours of sleep.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 6, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I may have to use that as an avatar.



somehow that picture seems erotic to me.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 6, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> somehow that picture seems erotic to me.



Well, it IS a fox.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 6, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Well, it IS a fox.



..and we do have that sexual aura about us


----------



## Tomias_Redford (May 6, 2010)

I'd love to hang out with Robin Hood (from the Disney film)
Jerry from Tom and Jerry (just cuz hanging out with Robin would make me hungry)
Jessica Rabbit from Who Framed Roger Rabbit (because she is hawt, srsly...hawt as fk XD)


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 6, 2010)

Any of the Pom Poko tanuki "raccoons".
Totoro!
Uh... the Ratatoulie rat Remy.


----------



## Luca (May 6, 2010)

Daffy duck. (he so crazy)


... Only one I can think of right now.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 6, 2010)

Luca said:


> Daffy duck. (he so crazy).



He's like a sociopath or something.
Don't turn your back on him.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 6, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> I'd love to hang out with Robin Hood (from the Disney film)
> Jerry from Tom and Jerry (just cuz hanging out with Robin would make me hungry)
> Jessica Rabbit from Who Framed Roger Rabbit (because she is hawt, srsly...hawt as fk XD)



HOW COULD I FORGET ROBIN! I deserve to yiff in hell....







Oh hey, look who it is


----------



## TashkentFox (May 6, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> I'd love to hang out with Robin Hood (from the Disney film)
> Jerry from Tom and Jerry (just cuz hanging out with Robin would make me hungry)
> Jessica Rabbit from Who Framed Roger Rabbit (because she is hawt, srsly...hawt as fk XD)



Which ones would you eat?


----------



## Tomias_Redford (May 6, 2010)

Erm...the second one.  But if I had some Magic gum, than anyone I want...maybe even you Scotty...

Yush, I'd vore any of you...XD


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 6, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> HOW COULD I FORGET ROBIN! I deserve to yiff in hell..



He's cute, but WHY IS HE AMERICAN?!
It makes NO sense and just smacks of "hurr, little kids don't know where Nottingham is, hurr."


----------



## TashkentFox (May 6, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> He's cute, but WHY IS HE AMERICAN?!
> It makes NO sense and just smacks of "hurr, little kids don't know where Nottingham is, hurr."



Winnie the Pooh is also now American, and they dubbed all the characters in The Animals of Farthing Wood for some reason.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 6, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Well, it IS a fox.



Walt Disney Studios has made two animated versions of the story:
The first adaptation was an animated short released during World War II[2]. It tells a variant of the parable in which all the animals are eaten by a Mein Kampf-quoting Foxy Loxy, and uses this as an allegory for the idea that wartime fear-mongering weakens the war effort and costs lives.
The second Disney adaptation is a feature-length computer-animated film which was inspired by the original fable, being more of a follow up.


I want to see the first version.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 6, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> dubbed all the characters in The Animals of Farthing Wood for some reason.



MY CHILDHOOD.
*FFFF---*


----------



## Luca (May 6, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> He's like a sociopath or something.
> Don't turn your back on him.



Your probibly right. Why not go all the way? I'll also invite taz and the chesire cat. We could have a lunatic party.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 6, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> Walt Disney Studios has made two animated versions of the story:
> The first adaptation was an animated short released during World War II[2]. It tells a variant of the parable in which all the animals are eaten by a Mein Kampf-quoting Foxy Loxy, and uses this as an allegory for the idea that wartime fear-mongering weakens the war effort and costs lives.
> The second Disney adaptation is a feature-length computer-animated film which was inspired by the original fable, being more of a follow up.
> 
> ...



Here ya go.

[yt]Vnp4kj5lLOU[/yt]


----------



## JoeStrike (May 6, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> He's [Daffy Duck] like a sociopath or something.
> Don't turn your back on him.



Oh Good Lord that's dead on - and fits into an idea I just had:

I don't know how many FAF'ers are Hitchcock fans, but in 'Strangers on a Train' 2 guys randomly meet on a train, one with a nasty wife, the other - a nutcase - has a father he hates. The nutcase proposes they 'swap' murders so neither one will be a suspect afterwards. The first guy thinks it's a joke - until the nutcase goes and kills his wife...

Okay, what if they do a cartoon remake; we all know Daffy is incredibly jealous of Bugs, and while it's not as obvious, Donald doesn't care much for Mickey...

"Don't you see: 'criss-cross' - I kill your mouse and you kill my bunny - no one will ever suspect a thing! _Woo-woo-woo-woo!!!_"


----------



## TashkentFox (May 6, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> MY CHILDHOOD.
> *FFFF---*



I know, I bought the full set of videos from an American seller on eBay and I was traumatised.


----------



## yummynbeefy (May 6, 2010)

oh no brainers

bugs bunny
sonic the hedgehog
wolf o donnel

/thread


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 6, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I know, I bought the full set of videos from an American seller on eBay and I was traumatised.


Goddamn...

Hey, did they keep in that scene where the baby mice are impaled on thorns by that bird?



yummynbeefy said:


> sonic the hedgehog
> 
> 
> /thread



90's Sonic was the best.
CHILLY DOGS!


----------



## Zrcalo (May 6, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> [yt]Vnp4kj5lLOU[/yt]



haha... nice trip down memory lane there.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 6, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> haha... nice trip down memory lane there.



I like the ending.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 6, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> MY CHILDHOOD.
> *FFFF---*



OH MY GOD.
I THOUGHT I IMAGINED THAT SERIES


----------



## Alstor (May 6, 2010)

Knuckles the Echidna, because he'd be all >:C and I'd be all c:
Sam from the Sam and Max series, because he's funny.
Wile E. Coyote, because why not?


----------



## WolfTailz (May 6, 2010)

"Charlie" from All Dogs Go To Heaven
"Simba" from Lion King
"Thomas" from Aristocats
"Balto" from well... Balto
"Zira" from Lion King 2
"Lady" from Lady and the Tramp

Sorry I couldn't narrow it down to just 3 animals. But the runners up were: Pinky and the Brain, Tramp, Boris, Scrat, and Mannie.


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 6, 2010)

Shinshi character 1
Shinshi character 2
Shinshi character 3


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 6, 2010)

Sly Cooper
Ratchet
Fox McCloud

I'd pull some huge gun out of nowhere and be all like, "Let's do this."
We'd be nigh unstoppable.
I say nigh because I don't want anyone taking that as a challenge. 
I mean, robbing a gas station while having a few laughs? Cool.
Taking on the U.S. armed forces? Let's not push our luck.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (May 6, 2010)

Courage (Courage the Cowardly Dog)
Maggie (Home on the Range)
Bambi (Bambi)


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 6, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> Courage (Courage the Cowardly Dog)
> Maggie (Home on the Range)
> Bambi (Bambi)



Oh! Courage is awesome!

But I eated Bambi. And his parents.


----------



## Gavrill (May 6, 2010)

Shenzi (of course) from TLK
Francis from Felidae
Hazel from Watership Down


----------



## RoseHexwit (May 6, 2010)

Balto from _Balto_,
_Simba_ from _The Lion King_,
and...hm...Tom from _Tom and Jerry_.


----------



## Oovie (May 6, 2010)

Oh I couldn't possibly think of three _animal_s, Calvin and Hobbes are too perfect of a pair for me to think of anyone else nor care to be with anyone else.


----------



## SirRob (May 6, 2010)

A Pikachu, Squirtle, and Charmander.

It would be epic.


----------



## Attaman (May 6, 2010)

Droopy and Dodo, that's about it.  My hope is that he (droopy) could teach me how to be an Eldritch Horror like him, whilst the later is to be revealed once my learning is complete akin to whatever the frak that thing was the PAX used against the Shrike.


----------



## Melo (May 6, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> Ratchet



Now here's a real sensible person.


----------



## Willow (May 6, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Any of the Pom Poko tanuki "raccoons".
> Totoro!
> Uh... the Ratatoulie rat Remy.


I loved all three of those movies, but I would only really hang out with either the tanukis or Totoro, and the Cheshire Cat of course


----------



## Zrcalo (May 6, 2010)

I want to hang out with nazi donald duck


----------



## Yaril47 (May 6, 2010)

Tom from Tom&Jerry,
Francis from L4D (he's a furry inside),
and Wolf from StarFox.


----------



## Irreverent (May 6, 2010)

Doc Nickel from "The-Whiteboard"
Florance Ambrose from "Freefall" and 
Saetto from Fur-Piled.

Jack and I are already on a first name basis, and Fisk is a regular at my range.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 6, 2010)

Too Many but my top are:

1: Fangface
2: Scooby Doo
3: Peep the Skunk (Dutch cartoon)

And many others too. :3


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 6, 2010)

Hmmm... the only thing i could think of would be to hang with Starfox and blow shit up...


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 6, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> Sly Cooper
> Ratchet
> Fox McCloud



Oh yess! Best choices.


----------



## Slyck (May 6, 2010)

I thought we allready had a thread about this?


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 6, 2010)

Slyck said:


> I thought we allready had a thread about this?



You are so observant.


----------



## Slyck (May 6, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> You are so observant.



Yea, I should become a troll when I grow up.


----------



## Willow (May 6, 2010)

Slyck said:


> I thought we allready had a thread about this?


Similar but they're two different concepts


----------



## Slyck (May 6, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Similar but they're two different concepts



Nuh uh. _Get it?_

But to answer the question, probably Scooby, Fritz and Snoopy. And that hippie teacher from Bevis and Buttead. That way lulz would ensue.

EDIT: If video game characters count, than replace Snoopy and the teacher with Conker and Ratchet.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 6, 2010)

Can Video game characters count?

Errr... Not too sure on this, which cartoon characters would not be afraid of me...


----------



## Dasaki (May 6, 2010)

Contessa (animalympics)
Falco Lombardi (starfox)
and Freya Crescent (Final Fantasy IX)

Oh the fun we could have =3


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 6, 2010)

Wolf O'Donnell
Luigi
Utena

They seem like choices to me.


----------



## SirRob (May 6, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Wolf O'Donnell
> Luigi
> Utena
> 
> They seem like choices to me.


Utena's a lesbian not an animal. D<


----------



## yummynbeefy (May 6, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I want to hang out with nazi donald duck


LMFAO you win the thread, the game, and free corndogs for life!!!


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 6, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Utena's a lesbian not an animal. D<


We can classify it as the same! Cha (Cha = JK)
Fine... errr... Shippo.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 6, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> Simba, Balto, and MrCrabs


Mr. Crabs, Mr. Crabs, and Mr. Crabs.


----------



## Allamo Fox (May 7, 2010)

The ones I create, then when I meet my reality changing badger named Qwerty, I will make him do my bidding!


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 7, 2010)

off the top of my head...zig zag,florance ambrose, and lastly cheetara. gota get a litle thundercat strange don't ya know.


----------



## JoeStrike (May 7, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I want to hang out with nazi donald duck



Oh you sick f**k, that's hysterical! Completely cracked me up.


----------



## inuyasharlz (May 7, 2010)

And quite a few more... 
(Damn you limit 3!)


----------



## Irreverent (May 7, 2010)

abitfuzzy said:


> off the top of my head...zig zag,.



Zig Zag and Sabrina didn't make my list, unless by hanging out you mean salivating and drooling like an open mouthed fool.


----------



## TreacleFox (May 7, 2010)

Cynder, Renamon <3


----------



## Taren Fox (May 7, 2010)

Meadow said:


> Cynder, Renamon <3


Cynder doesn't have boobies. D:


----------



## Metalfoxfurry (May 7, 2010)

Balto
Steele 
Lucy(from elfen lied)


----------



## Sumi (May 7, 2010)

Robin Hood, from Robin Hood (Disney), And the Hyena's off Of The Lion King xD


----------



## Taren Fox (May 7, 2010)

JoeStrike said:


> Inspired by the similarly-titled thread re FAF people...
> 
> They can also be characters from literary works (didn't have room to include that in the title line) but they have to be public, fairly well-known characters, not someone's fursona or own fictional furry. My choices:
> 
> ...


Original topic bro. xD


----------



## Magikian (May 7, 2010)

Naked Snake, Solid Snake and Revolver Ocelot



they're all animals shut up


----------



## auzbuzzard (May 7, 2010)

Doraemon, Lonney toons' roadrunner, and some pokemon animals.


----------



## Tally (May 7, 2010)

Just Hobbes. 

*One of my all time favorite comic book characters growing up, wouldn't have time for any others


----------



## sexysquirelllickylicky (May 7, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> HOW COULD I FORGET ROBIN! I deserve to yiff in hell....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
sy what you want but that picture is soooooooo sexy


----------



## Garreth (May 7, 2010)

The animaniacs.


----------



## Jelly (May 7, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Zig Zag and Sabrina didn't make my list, unless by hanging out you mean salivating and drooling like an open mouthed fool.



Man
you'd get syphilis just from breathing in the same room as them

Uh
Screwy Squirrel
Buzz Buzzard
and
Tex Avery's Daffy Duck


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (May 7, 2010)

.


----------



## SirRob (May 7, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Mr. Krabs, Mr. Krabs, and Mr. Krabs.


Fix'd.


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 7, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Zig Zag and Sabrina didn't make my list, unless by hanging out you mean salivating and drooling like an open mouthed fool.


is there any other way??
 what can i say i gotta thing for skunks


Jelly said:


> Man
> you'd get syphilis just from breathing in the same room as them
> it'd be sooo worth it
> Uh
> ...


----------



## TreacleFox (May 7, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Cynder doesn't have boobies. D:



So? -.-
She still has all the stuff I need


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (May 8, 2010)

Wile E. Coyote
Tech E. Coyote
Bugs Bunny

@ Abitfuzzy: How about *Fifi LeFume* of Tiny Toons?


----------



## TashkentFox (May 8, 2010)

Everyone loves Wile Edgar Coyote.


----------



## Icky (May 8, 2010)

Spongebob. 

Just so I could kick him in the face over and over again.


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 8, 2010)

KarabinerCoyote said:


> Wile E. Coyote
> Tech E. Coyote
> Bugs Bunny
> 
> @ Abitfuzzy: How about *Fifi LeFume* of Tiny Toons?


 yes a little cartoon-y and more than likely jailbait but still a keeper.


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 8, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Everyone loves Wile Edgar Coyote.


 yeah but don't you just want to go up to him. and ask (if you can afford all this junk from acme why don't you just buy dinner?)


----------



## TashkentFox (May 8, 2010)

abitfuzzy said:


> yeah but don't you just want to go up to him. and ask (if you can afford all this junk from acme why don't you just buy dinner?)



He lives in the desert in the 1950's, before there were Little Chef's.


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 8, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> He lives in the desert in the 1950's, before there were Little Chef's.


 but what about all those 50s diners? i mean for what a rocket powered sled and 10 miles of track cost he could just hire a chef


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (May 8, 2010)

- Amalthea the unicorn from The Last Unicorn.
- Tsume from Wolf's Rain
- Booga from Tank Girl (he counts right?)


----------



## Lazyboots (May 8, 2010)

since you said literary works.... I don't feel bad posting...

I've always loved RPG/fantasy cutesy-animal shows/books/movies

I know alot of people have read Watership Down or alot the Redwall series books.

1) Martin the Warrior - He tore shit UP!!!!
2) Basil Hare - Awesome accent and his love for food is shared by me. Peppy can take his roll and shove it up his barrel!
3) <swoon> Rose - My first fur crush I guess....

I know it's only 3.... but I think I'd like to have Asmodeus Poisonteeth (siiiiiiiiiiiick name too) to back me up tho... like if something crazy went down.


----------



## Irreverent (May 8, 2010)

Jelly said:


> Man
> you'd get syphilis just from breathing in the same room as them



Nah, Zig Zag runs a clean shop and Sabrina is the wholesome girl next door....besides, Otters don't get rabies.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 8, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Nah, Zig Zag runs a clean shop and Sabrina is the wholesome girl next door....besides, Otters don't get rabies.


Otters are fuckin' cool... It was an honor posing as one of you. *salutes*


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 8, 2010)

Oh hey, an almost good thread!



JoeStrike said:


> Inspired by the similarly-titled thread re FAF people...
> 
> They can also be characters from literary works (didn't have room to include that in the title line) but they have to be public, fairly well-known characters, not someone's fursona or own fictional furry. My choices:
> 
> ...


I'm honestly surprised only one person in this thread mentioned PepÃ© Le Pew (unless I missed someone else mentioning him), but grateful that he's not another furry whore like Renamon.

I kind of fail to see why so many furries like him, to be fully honest. Is it because he's all cute and murry and shit? I mean, he smells like shit and he's rapist and a manipulative bastard, just because he does a lot of kissing doesn't mean he's an innocent lovey-dovey kind of guy. He also drives people to suicide and locks them up in his house.

And that is why he's possibly my favorite cartoon character, I just find him to be genuinely funny and there is some charm in his evil sickfuckery. So I guess I'd like to meet him, but not without rape protection and a gas mask.

I'd also meet Omar from Rock & Rule, we'd make the greatest rock/metal band in the universe.

And then we have Wally Gator, just because I want to see what it's like to have a badly animated cartoon character standing right in front of you.




inuyasharlz said:


> And quite a few more...
> (Damn you limit 3!)


Any artist who puts "yiff" in his/her name should be castrated. Although the picture is a vast improvement of the original Inuyasha series.



sexysquirelllickylicky said:


> sy what you want but that picture is soooooooo sexy






KarabinerCoyote said:


> Wile E. Coyote
> Tech E. Coyote
> Bugs Bunny
> 
> @ Abitfuzzy: How about *Fifi LeFume* of Tiny Toons?


I'd like to blame furries for the cancellation of Tiny Toons.


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 8, 2010)

Hmmm...Martin the Warrior, Rafeki from Lion King, and Scooby Doo.

Lol woah...I scrolled up and saw someone else put down WM. Awesomeness.


----------



## JoeStrike (May 8, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Everyone loves Wile Edgar Coyote.



'Edgar'? first time I've ever heard what his middle initial supposedly stands for. Is that official canon (ie, from Chuck) or mere supposition?

Not sure if I love him, either; more like pity him.


----------



## JoeStrike (May 8, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Oh hey, an almost good thread!
> 
> I'm honestly surprised only one person in this thread mentioned PepÃ© Le Pew (unless I missed someone else mentioning him)...



I did, back when I started the thread



> He also drives people to suicide and locks them up in his house.



You mean I'm not the only person who noticed that?

http://www.furaffinity.net/full/1956854/



> I'd like to blame furries for the cancellation of Tiny Toons.



Don't you mean 'credit'? Personally I never cared much for Spielberg's Looney Tunes knock-off, or Animaniacs for that matter. Give me Looneys over Tinys any day of the week.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 8, 2010)

JoeStrike said:


> 'Edgar'? first time I've ever heard what his middle initial supposedly stands for. Is that official canon (ie, from Chuck) or mere supposition?



Someone IRL told me that, I'm still not sure whether to believe them.


----------



## Kiva (May 8, 2010)

I don't know any good ones -.-


----------



## Ariosto (May 8, 2010)

*Dug* (from UP)
*Todd* (From the Fox and the Hound).
*Fox McCloud* (I don't know, I just want to see whether he has got a personality or not).

Not really furry, but:
*Horo*, the wise wolf of Yoitsu (in the wolf form, and in her human form too).


----------



## TashkentFox (May 8, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> *Fox McCloud* (I don't know, I just want to see whether he has got a personality or not).



He's a video game character, he has no personality.


----------



## Ariosto (May 8, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> He's a video game character, he has no personality.


 
Well said, man.

In that case, I'd pick... that dragon... what his name... *Toothless *(from *HTTYD*), because it's adorable.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 8, 2010)

JoeStrike said:


> You mean I'm not the only person who noticed that?
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/full/1956854/


You are now my new favorite person on FA. <3




JoeStrike said:


> Don't you mean 'credit'? Personally I never cared much for Spielberg's Looney Tunes knock-off, or Animaniacs for that matter. Give me Looneys over Tinys any day of the week.


I honestly can't say much since I only saw one episode as a kid, but I've been planning on getting it on DVD since I did love Animaniacs as a kid and still have fond memories of it.

But that's besides the point, my point was that if I remember correctly and haven't been misinformed, there were some really fucking creepy furries in the 90's who'd phone call voice actors from the show and ask WB to draw certain characters nude.

And is it really a knock-off if it's by the same studio?


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 8, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Oh hey, an almost good thread!
> 
> 
> I'm honestly surprised only one person in this thread mentioned PepÃ© Le Pew (unless I missed someone else mentioning him), but grateful that he's not another furry whore like Renamon.
> ...


 but Pepe was just looking for love in all the wrong places...and the wrong species a furry before his time


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 8, 2010)

Has anyone said the animaniacs yet?  I guess they count as animals...


EDIT:


			
				garreth said:
			
		

> The animaniacs.



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 8, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Has anyone said the animaniacs yet? I guess they count as animals...


 
here


Garreth said:


> The animaniacs.


----------



## JoeStrike (May 8, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> You are now my new favorite person on FA. <3



_Gawrsh!!!_  (blushes a deep red...) I hope to live up to the honor - or are you the fickle kind of person who has a new favorite every other day?



Kellie Gator said:


> I honestly can't say much since I only saw one episode as a kid, but I've been planning on getting it on DVD since I did love Animaniacs as a kid and still have fond memories of it.
> 
> But that's besides the point, my point was that if I remember correctly and haven't been misinformed, there were some really fucking creepy furries in the 90's who'd phone call voice actors from the show and ask WB to draw certain characters nude.
> 
> And is it really a knock-off if it's by the same studio?



Dunno about the phone calls, but there was an Entertainment Weekly article way back then that mentioned 'furverts' who liked naughty pictures of the TToons characters. Speaking of which there's a big thick scholarly book called 'Reading the Rabbit' - various essays about the WB characters. Some of the essays are dull or overly-thinky, but the one about those 'furverts' is interesting and sympathetic:

http://www.amazon.com/Reading-Rabbi...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1273369919&sr=1-1

Sure _TToons _can be a knock-off from the same studio, just like HB cloned their _Scooby-Doo_ over 'n over 'n over... I think my real problem with the show is they made the original characters *teachers* to their mini-clones. If there's anything Bugs & company aren't, it's authority figures. (Except Sam or Elmer as inept ones, of course.)


----------



## TreacleFox (May 8, 2010)

I had a dream about Cynder yesterday...
Messy


----------



## Lobar (May 8, 2010)

Renamon.  I hear she puts out. :V


----------



## Attaman (May 8, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Renamon.  I hear she puts out. :V


  What you don't hear is that Renamon 



Spoiler



Is actually a he.  There's a reason that many furries fantasize about her, but none share their experiences.


----------



## Ames (May 8, 2010)

Attaman said:


> What you don't hear is that Renamon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG SO DOES THAT MEAN EVERYTIME I....

J/K I've never fapped to that shit.


----------



## foxmusk (May 8, 2010)

Wheezy weasel
Greasy weasel
Psycho weasel

oooh god <3


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 9, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> Wheezy weasel
> Greasy weasel
> Psycho weasel
> 
> oooh god <3


 
Those poor weasels...


----------



## foxmusk (May 9, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> Those poor weasels...



oh god you have no idea how much i want themmm


----------



## Willow (May 9, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> Wheezy weasel
> Greasy weasel
> Psycho weasel
> 
> oooh god <3


Why do they sound familiar??


----------



## Bittertooth (May 9, 2010)

Hobbes the Tiger, Garfield the Cat, and Bugs Bunny.  Not all at the same time, though... that would be kind of weird.


----------



## Vatz (May 9, 2010)

Let's see.
That fox from Narnia.
Uhm. That's pretty much it. He's the only cartoon feral animal I can think of that I'd like to hang out with. I don't watch cartoons. Like, ever.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 9, 2010)

-Zorori (Kaiketsu Zorori)
-Puar (Dragon Ball)
-Rita (Jungledyret Hugo)


----------



## BroadSmak (May 9, 2010)

I dunno..
I don't really watch cartoons..

But I guess simba, Balto and Pumba.


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2010)

I would hang out with my WoW character. He counts right as he is a giant cow man? :V

huuuuuurrrrdeduuuurrr I can't think of anything.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I would hang out with my WoW character. He counts right as he is a giant cow man? :V
> 
> huuuuuurrrrdeduuuurrr I can't think of anything.


Not as cool as goblin mage wizards though. D:


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 9, 2010)

abitfuzzy said:


> but Pepe was just looking for love in all the wrong places...and the wrong species a furry before his time


"Looking for love" isn't to chase someone, restrain her and kiss her when she clearly does not want.



JoeStrike said:


> _Gawrsh!!!_  (blushes a deep red...) I hope to live up to the honor - or are you the fickle kind of person who has a new favorite every other day?


Depends on if someone else will pop up to draw an amusing PepÃ© Le Pew picture or not.



JoeStrike said:


> Dunno about the phone calls, but there was an Entertainment Weekly article way back then that mentioned 'furverts' who liked naughty pictures of the TToons characters. Speaking of which there's a big thick scholarly book called 'Reading the Rabbit' - various essays about the WB characters. Some of the essays are dull or overly-thinky, but the one about those 'furverts' is interesting and sympathetic:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Reading-Rabbi...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1273369919&sr=1-1


I'm gonna have to buy that, it looks awesome and I have to know if those furfags are as bad as I feared they were.



JoeStrike said:


> Sure _TToons _can be a knock-off from the same studio, just like HB cloned their _Scooby-Doo_ over 'n over 'n over... I think my real problem with the show is they made the original characters *teachers* to their mini-clones. If there's anything Bugs & company aren't, it's authority figures. (Except Sam or Elmer as inept ones, of course.)


A legitimate complaint, although WB's had worse ideas, like Loonatics Unleashed and Baby Looney Tunes.



Meadow said:


> I had a dream about Cynder yesterday...
> Messy


lol virgins


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 9, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> "Looking for love" isn't to chase someone, restrain her and kiss her when she clearly does not want.


ahh. but Pepe is a french skunk. and cartoon logic says the anybody french must fell in love hard and go to any extremes for amor.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 9, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> lol virgins


Most Cynder fantards are. :3


----------



## TreacleFox (May 10, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Most Cynder fantards are. :3



D:<


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 10, 2010)

That's easy. Miles "Tails" Prower (Sonic The Hedgehog), Sawyer (Cats Don't Dance), and Fisk Black (Better Days)


----------



## Ice Fire (May 10, 2010)

Well of course they would have to be three 'scalies' for me, so i would choose:
Spyro-the dragon
Guilmon-a digimon
and Agumon-another digimon.

Well thats who i would choose, so i think that answer's your question.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

would anime count?
Komamura would be one bad ass fox to meet :3


----------



## cuddlesmuch (May 10, 2010)

robin hood-disneys robin hood(duh)
simba-disneys lion king
and fox-star fox


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 10, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> That's easy. Miles "Tails" Prower (Sonic The Hedgehog), Sawyer (Cats Don't Dance), and *Fisk Black (Better Days)*


Don't forget to bring him the foreskins!


----------



## MacMillan (May 10, 2010)

abitfuzzy said:


> ahh. but Pepe is a french skunk. and cartoon logic says the anybody french must fell in love hard and go to any extremes for amor.



Mhhh I was always think, pepe had italian blood


----------



## Attaman (May 10, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> That's easy. Miles "Tails" Prower (Sonic The Hedgehog), Sawyer (Cats Don't Dance), and Fisk Black (Better Days)



Are Miles and Sawyer there to hold Fisk down while you pour NAIR over his entire body?


----------



## Gavrill (May 10, 2010)

Ice Fire said:


> Well of course they would have to be three 'scalies' for me, so i would choose:
> Spyro-the dragon
> Guilmon-a digimon
> and Agumon-another digimon.
> ...


What, you don't want to meet Wargreymon? Oh man that armor *swoon*


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 10, 2010)

MacMillan said:


> Mhhh I was always think, pepe had italian blood


 pretty much all the Pepe cartoon i've seen show him in paris.


----------



## JoeStrike (May 11, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> WB's had worse ideas, like Loonatics Unleashed and Baby Looney Tunes.



*I FORBID THOSE WORDS TO BE UTTERED ON THIS THREAD EVER AGAIN!
*- under pain of having to watch _every_ episode of both series nonstop, with your eyes wedged open, over and over and over...

They're trying again on Cartoon Network later this year. The new designs have already raised a few eyebrows




abitfuzzy said:


> pretty much all the Pepe cartoon i've seen show  him in paris.



Or New Orleans or in the French Foreign Legion or in the French Alps or  in the Casbah (wasn't Morocco a French colony?)


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

edit: this multi-quote thing is confusing, ima try again...


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> That's easy. Miles "Tails" Prower (Sonic The Hedgehog), Sawyer (Cats Don't Dance), and Fisk Black (Better Days)





Attaman said:


> Are Miles and Sawyer there to hold Fisk down while you pour NAIR over his entire body?


lol wut?


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 11, 2010)

JoeStrike said:


> They're trying again on Cartoon Network later this year. The new designs have already raised a few eyebrows



I dunno, the designs look pretty decent to me but HOLY FUCKING SHIT LOOK AT THOSE FEET.




JoeStrike said:


> Or New Orleans or in the French Foreign Legion or in the French Alps or  in the Casbah (wasn't Morocco a French colony?)


PepÃ© is a serial rapist who will go anywhere to prey on innocent kittens.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 11, 2010)

Has Bugs had his feet set in concrete blocks or something?


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 11, 2010)

I forgot to ask, where did you find that picture, JoeStrike? I don't really go out of my way looking for new WB cartoons, even if it's Looney Tunes, so I'd appreciate it if you could give me a source.


----------



## JoeStrike (May 11, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I forgot to ask, where did you find that picture, JoeStrike? I don't really go out of my way looking for new WB cartoons, even if it's Looney Tunes, so I'd appreciate it if you could give me a source.



I write about cartoons for awn.com (they used to pay me to do it too, until they found out I love the stuff; now I have to pay them) so I get invited to press events where they hand out stuff like this. (Uploaded it from my computer.) There's a good chance you can find it posted on cartoonbrew.com although you'd have to dig into their older postings to find it; try around April 21st - that's the day they held the event. (Got to see people dressed like the kid & the dog (2 person costume) from _Adventure Time_.)


----------



## Attaman (May 11, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> lol wut?


  I think you'll find that many people on FAF are not quite fans of Fisk, or Naylor in general.  Just a FYI.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (May 11, 2010)

I must agree with JoeStrike regarding the WB theatrical cartoons. You can't top the classics, even the crappy ones poor Norm McCabe got to direct.

IIRC, Pepe LePew was meant to be a combination of Charles Boyer and Maurice Chevalier. 

Wile E. Coyote has been compared to Buster Keaton, especially the pratfalls. Wile E. never gives up and he has a high pain threshold.

Daffy's voice is Sylvester's sped up a bit.

Mel Blanc's voice box has been compared to Enrique Caruso's--the famous opera singer.

The image of Bugs Bunny in JoeStrike's posts is from the WB/Schlesinger Studios classic, *Corny Concerto, *a spoof of Disney's Fantasia and can be found on compilation DVDs and VHS tapes of public domain cartoon animation.


----------



## The Chaos Knight (May 11, 2010)

To easy,

Balto.

Tod (The Fox and the Hound)
Robin hood (Disney Film)


----------



## JoeStrike (May 12, 2010)

KarabinerCoyote said:


> Mel Blanc's voice box has been compared to Enrique Caruso's--the famous opera singer.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxaKUyiqZEw




KarabinerCoyote said:


> The image of Bugs Bunny in JoeStrike's posts is from the WB/Schlesinger  Studios classic, *Corny Concerto, *a spoof of Disney's Fantasia and can be found on  compilation DVDs and VHS tapes of public domain cartoon animation.



Drat! Must you reveal _all_ my secrets, Karabiner Coyote?!


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 12, 2010)

Attaman said:


> I think you'll find that many people on FAF are not quite fans of Fisk, or Naylor in general. Just a FYI.


 And why is that?


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 12, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> And why is that?


Let's just say not many would put up with the right wring propaganda and hints at racism in his comics, and let's not forget the incest.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (May 12, 2010)

JoeStrike said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxaKUyiqZEw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Couldn't be helped. I've read the entire _Encyclopedia of Looney Tunes and Merrie Melodies_ by Jerry Beck. Can only keep so many facts in my noggin at one time.:mrgreen:

Muwahahaha! (Contractually-obligated diabolical laughter.)


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 12, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Let's just say not many would put up with the right wring propaganda and hints at racism in his comics, and let's not forget the incest.


The incest...a.k.a. my favorite part of the entire comic. 


EDIT: Yeah, I know...


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 12, 2010)

KarabinerCoyote said:


> I must agree with JoeStrike regarding the WB theatrical cartoons. You can't top the classics, even the crappy ones poor Norm McCabe got to direct.
> 
> IIRC, Pepe LePew was meant to be a combination of Charles Boyer and Maurice Chevalier.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, this is pretty much what furries should logically be, cartoon geeks with no lives, instead most of them are animufaggots. D:

So you get, uh... the Kellie Gator seal of approval? I don't know, but the point is I liked your post for giving me some faith that anime hasn't corrupted the whole fandom yet.


----------



## skunkspray03 (May 12, 2010)

American McGee's Cheshire Cat (Walt Disney's looks like it came out of a cotton candy machine )

and that's about it :/


----------



## inuyasharlz (May 12, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Any artist who puts "yiff" in his/her name should be castrated. Although the picture is a vast improvement of the original Inuyasha series.



Where is yiff in my name?


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 12, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Let's just say not many would put up with the right wring propaganda and hints at racism in his comics, and let's not forget the incest.



Racism bad, incest bad...  right wing propoganda?  it's at this point i'd have to ask what's right wing about it...  because different people will define "right wing" differently...

is it anti-government?


screw it, I don't like comics anyway.  i'll wait 'till it goes mainstream and watch the movie.


----------



## foxmusk (May 12, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> incest bad



hey hey now says who?


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 12, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> hey hey now says who?



You've changed me Harley, I sorta KINDA frown on incest rather than 'lets not go there'....gosh, still can't get that smutty story outta mah noggin


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 13, 2010)

inuyasharlz said:


> Where is yiff in my name?


I was referring to the artist of the picture you posted.



Fenrir Lupus said:


> Racism bad, incest bad...  right wing propoganda?  it's at this point i'd have to ask what's right wing about it...  because different people will define "right wing" differently...
> 
> is it anti-government?
> 
> ...



HOLY DUMB FUCK NO


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 13, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> HOLY DUMB FUCK NO


HOLY DUMB FUCK YES


----------



## dingos (May 13, 2010)

#1: Balto - not surprised hes been named so much.

Kinda surprised no one has said:

Bolt

Basil of Baker's St, Although it would be impossible to keep up with him. He'd probably just piss me off all day.

And I'd love to meet Jake from _Rescuers Down Under_, even though it seems Mrs. Bianca is more popular.

Also, I thought Ms. Brisby was more popular too, guess I don't know the cool cartoon mice anymore.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 13, 2010)

dingos said:


> Kinda surprised no one has said:
> 
> Bolt


O_O Dude, I totally forgot about him! He's epic!


----------



## skunkspray03 (May 13, 2010)

hmmm... This thread made me realize that there are NO good cartoon Mustelids...

unless I missed someone...


----------



## pheonix (May 13, 2010)

Phyllo, Felicia, and a motherfucking Pikachu.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (May 14, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Oh yeah, this is pretty much what furries should logically be, cartoon geeks with no lives, instead most of them are animufaggots. D:
> 
> So you get, uh... the Kellie Gator seal of approval? I don't know, but the point is I liked your post for giving me some faith that anime hasn't corrupted the whole fandom yet.


Thank you. You rock, you Swedish lady "croc".

Actually has a life, but studies classic animation as a hobby. 

It's the Technicolor treatment, the 50-piece orchestra, the humor, the rugged individualism of the characters, and the full animation that nails it for me when it come to classic WB cartoons.:-D

Also thinks there should be a separate thread for _hanging out with 3 comic strip animals._


----------



## Sagex90 (May 14, 2010)

I wouldn't lol I'm more into mythological shit. liek werewolves and stuff.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 14, 2010)

Sagex90 said:


> I wouldn't lol I'm more into mythological shit. *liek* werewolves and stuff.


People actually spell it like that without being sarcastic?


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 14, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> People actually spell it like that without being sarcastic?


 apparently so.


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

I want to hang out with Jay Naylor's characters so I can kill them all.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I want to hang out with Jay Naylor's characters so I can kill them all.


TAKE ME WITH YOU


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> TAKE ME WITH YOU


YES! AND WE SHALL HAVE A BLOOD ORGY ON THEIR DEAD BODIES!


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> YES! AND WE SHALL HAVE A BLOOD ORGY ON THEIR DEAD BODIES!


oooh! i had a snappy come back for this but it slipped away.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> YES! AND WE SHALL HAVE A BLOOD ORGY ON THEIR DEAD BODIES!


You're into guro too?

I THOUGHT YOU DIDN'T HAVE ANY FETISHES, YOU LIED TO ME!


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> You're into guro too?
> 
> I THOUGHT YOU DIDN'T HAVE ANY FETISHES, YOU LIED TO ME!


I don't, but who wouldn't want to bathe in the blood of one of the most over rated pieces of trash the furry fandom has ever vomited up?


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't, but who wouldn't want to bathe in the blood of one of the most over rated pieces of trash the furry fandom has ever vomited up?


While Better Days/Original Life is bad, there are much worse furry web comics out there, Better Days just so happens to be made by a big name in the fandom and is pretty offensive with the right wing propaganda attached to it.

But if you want worse, here's some recommendations:

Jack
Kit 'n Kay Boodle
Mischief Furtrap
Suicide For Hire
Exterminatus Now (they will tell you it's totally not furry though)
Nip and Tuck (even more conservative than Naylor!)

There's honestly so many more but I can't remember all their names because I only looked at most of them once and vomited a little in my mouth, and then vowed to never return.


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> While Better Days/Original Life is bad, there are much worse furry web comics out there, Better Days just so happens to be made by a big name in the fandom and is pretty offensive with the right wing propaganda attached to it.
> 
> But if you want worse, here's some recommendations:
> 
> ...



Oh I am aware of those too. I just never read any of them. Also, have you read the bad webcomics wiki article on kit 'n kay? It's fucking comedy gold.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh I am aware of those too. I just never read any of them. Also, have you read the bad webcomics wiki article on kit 'n kay? It's fucking comedy gold.


Not really, but I read this (NSFW) article on it.


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Not really, but I read this (NSFW) article on it.


oh fuck they weren't censored on that one... D=


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 14, 2010)

http://fursecutionmania.blogspot.com/2010/01/review-mischief-furtrap.html uggh just uggh. i stand corrected kit 'n kay. reeks even worse


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 14, 2010)

This thread needs moar Ratchet in it, so I'm just going to reiterate.

Ratchet
Ratchet
and Ratchet!!!


----------



## Duality Jack (May 14, 2010)

Uhhh...... I have no fucking clue. Quick someone tell me which are the 3 hottest anthro women so I can declare 4some !!!!!11!!!1!!one1!!!!1!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 14, 2010)

@Drunken Ace: Scotty, Foxy Boy, Heckler & Koch


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 14, 2010)

HAXX said:


> @Drunken Ace: Scotty, Foxy Boy, Heckler & Koch



Not me? :[


----------



## Duality Jack (May 14, 2010)

HAXX said:


> @Drunken Ace: Scotty, Foxy Boy, Heckler & Koch





The Drunken Ace said:


> Uhhh...... I have no fucking clue. Quick someone tell me which are the 3 hottest_* anthro women*_ so I can declare 4some !!!!!11!!!1!!one1!!!!1!


.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 14, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Not me? :[



The was just choice one!

Choice 2: SirRob, Fuzzy Alien, ______ (so tired, brain not work).



@TDA: Hey! It is what is on the inside that counts!


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 14, 2010)

HAXX said:


> The was just choice one!
> 
> Choice 2: SirRob, Fuzzy Alien, ______ (so tired, brain not work).



Cool, I'm one of FAF's top 5 most notorious sluts... but that's not good enough! I'll get to top 3 by next week.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 14, 2010)

HAXX said:


> @TDA: Hey! It is what is on the inside that counts!


 The uterus?


----------



## TreacleFox (May 14, 2010)

Have I said Cynder enough yet?


----------



## JoeStrike (May 14, 2010)

KarabinerCoyote said:


> Thank you. You rock, you Swedish lady "croc".



Ditto the max!



> It's the Technicolor treatment, the 50-piece orchestra, the humor, the rugged individualism of the characters, and the full animation that nails it for me when it come to classic WB cartoons.:-D


Ditto the max, again!



> Also thinks there should be a separate thread for _hanging out with 3 comic strip animals._


Yer absolutely right, I shoulda said "anthro animal characters" instead of "cartoon animals." I did add on "anthro characters from fiction" but forgot all about comic strip critters; I just remedied that oversight:

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=71863


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 14, 2010)

Oh yeah, no one's even mentioned Jazz Jackrabbit or Captain Claw, have they?

But chances are I'm the only furry here who acknowledges the existence of those two obscure videogames.


----------



## the grey fox (May 14, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Oh yeah, no one's even mentioned Jazz Jackrabbit or Captain Claw, have they?
> 
> But chances are I'm the only furry here who acknowledges the existence of those two obscure videogames.


 D: You mean someone else has played jazz jackrabbit besides me!?


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> oh fuck they weren't censored on that one... D=


Hence the NSWF warning.

And Kit and Kay is one of the worst pieces of shit I've ever seen.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 14, 2010)

the grey fox said:


> D: You mean someone else has played jazz jackrabbit besides me!?


Cliff Bleszinski really needs to stop making Gears of War games and get back to Jazz Jackrabbit, I'm getting tired of these cover-based shooters.


----------



## Yknups (Sep 10, 2013)

Oliver from Oliver and Company
Shenzi
Bushroot (Darkwing Duck)


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 10, 2013)

Menchi from Excel Saga. Adorable doggies are always welcome!
"Lt. Fox Vixen" from "Squirrel and Hedgehog".  I'll do anything she says, while begging for attention.
Tommy Fujioka from Hyper Police. Too bad he's taken.


----------



## Aulendra (Sep 10, 2013)

Woody woodpecker, Foghorn Leghorn, Rocko.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 11, 2013)

Can they be from video games? 

Crash bandicoop, Wile E. Coyote and the kyuubi.

Principaly the kyuubi I would really like to interact with it


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Sep 11, 2013)

Portia Porcupine
Dotty Dog 
Woolma Lamb


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 11, 2013)

Sonic
Sonic
Oh, and that other guy, Necro Otter.


----------



## BlueStreak98 (Sep 11, 2013)

This is tough. There are SO MANY I would like to meet... but if there's just three...

Razor from SWAT Kats
Bugs Bunny
The Tramp

Let's go with that.


----------



## Inpw (Sep 11, 2013)

Po from Kung fu panda
Taz The Tasmanian Devil
Brakenjan


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Sep 11, 2013)

Too bad the rules weren't a bit more loose, though. I would have kicked Woolma to the curb and replaced her with Kathy Cat. She's a character of my own creation. A Death Metal/Noise Music loving, tough, stoner girl versus a prissy, slightly self absorbed type? 

Hmmm, I know which one I would rather hang out with. LOL


----------



## captainbrant (Sep 11, 2013)

.


----------



## benignBiotic (Sep 11, 2013)

Nice revival. I'd want to hang with:

- Lexington from Gargoyles
- Po from Kung Fu Panda
- Garudamon from Digimon

So much.


----------



## Daryx (Sep 11, 2013)

Tails (_Sonic the Hedgehog_)
Donkey (_Shrek_) -- I can't believe no has said this yet. Or did I miss it?
Fox McCloud (_Star Fox_)


----------



## thoughtmaster (Sep 12, 2013)

Scooby Doo (because he would make a good friend) Mickey Mouse (similar reason) and Jerry (same as the other two).


----------



## Jak the Snow Leopard (Sep 12, 2013)

Tigress... can't think of anyone else.


----------



## Falaffel (Sep 12, 2013)

Rain Silves 
Rattlesnake Jake (Rango) 
Malefor (TLoS) 

Together we'll devour this planet, purge it of this life, then start a new beginning.


----------

